# Need help with a slot cutter set up



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

OK guys,, give me a hand here…

Let’s say I want to order a slot cutter that will cut a slot for ¼ ply to fit in (7/32) and I want the slot to be ½” deep. Which whiteside parts will I need (cutter, arbor, bearing)… I would like a ½” shank.

http://www.woodworkersworld.net/slotting_bits.shtml

http://www.woodworkersworld.net/ball_bearings_arbors.shtml#arbor

Thanks!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I emailed them,, turns out this is the set up for a 3/8" deep slot...

Nick
The arbor to use is A210 http://www.woodworkersworld.net/ball_bearings_arbors.shtml#arbor
The slot cutter is 6709C http://www.woodworkersworld.net/slotting_bits.shtml 
At the bottom of the slot cutter web page is a list of arbors and bearings for the different depths. 
The bearing is B25 http://www.woodworkersworld.net/ball_bearings_arbors.shtml
They are all in stock
Thanks, Alan

Good stuff!


----------

